# Tank chip help!



## default (May 28, 2011)

Would like some help, so I have a jbj RL 30 that I wanted to set up as a small reef, but after inspecting the bottom of the tank, I saw a chip on the bottom of the tank, in a corner.
The chip is about 1.5cm long and 1mm deep.
The glass itself is 8mm thick, the front and side are one pieced as they are bent glass, the chip is on the bottom of the one piece. So since it's at a bottom corner, would that compromise anything? 
Pics attached, the back panel is facing up.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Mobile only let's one attachment per post..


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a tank with a similar size chip in my 90 gallon tank which has been there for over 7 years and with no problems. What I did when I first got the tank was to fill it with water in the garage to see if it leaked, left it full for about a two days, no leak so I emptied it and set it up inside and I have had it there with no trouble ever since. Good luck.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

if there are sharp edges, you can use sandpaper to smooth it out to make it safer to handle.

Two day test is recommended in a safe area but it is probably fine


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys,
I would definitely make sure the tank is levelled and have a slim foam under.

I contacted jbj regarding this issue with pictures and they said as if there is no leaks present, it should be good to go.

However, with some more thought, the chip is at the rear of the tank, which is where the overflow would be - so the water level is usually lower than the rest of the tank, once both pumps are on, the rear of the tank only has about 1/2 - 2/3 the height in water when compared to the rest of the tank.
I feel like it should be ok, might give it more testing once I build a stand for it.


----------

